# Fight Club: Ende von David Finchers Kult-Film wurde in China zensiert



## GoodnightSolanin (25. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fight Club: Ende von David Finchers Kult-Film wurde in China zensiert* gefragt.

                    Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Fight Club: Ende von David Finchers Kult-Film wurde in China zensiert*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. Januar 2022)

Wenn es nicht Realität wäre, würde ich sagen, dass das pures Comedy-Gold ist.


----------



## Phone (25. Januar 2022)

Leider beeinflußt China schon sehr lange Gaming und Filme.. Bei Dr. Strange würde z. B. The Ancient One  von einer Frau gespielt die auch noch aus einer falschen Region stammt von der Erzählung her weil China es nicht gern hat wenn Chinesen als Böse dargestellt werden.
Daher hat man den chinesischen Zauberer gegen eine Frau aus sonst wo getauscht.
Eines von unzähligen Beispielen wie Filme so stark geändert wurden nur damit die Zensur nicht greift oder gar ganz verboten wird.
Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel Material aus Filmen geschnitten wird... Bei Prometheus war das Alien glaube 60 Sekunde zu sehen und alles was mit Blut zu tun hat war weg.

Die USA beugen sich schon so lang und die Filme werden dadurch im. Grunde schlechter weil sie nicht mehr der Vorlage folgen, nicht weil es dafür einen logischen Grund gibt sondern einfach weil man kuscht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht Realität wäre, würde ich sagen, dass das pures Comedy-Gold ist.


Das ist China..... Einfach nur skurril.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Leider beeinflußt China schon sehr lange Gaming und Filme.. Bei Dr. Strange würde z. B. The Ancient One  von einer Frau gespielt die auch noch aus einer falschen Region stammt von der Erzählung her weil China es nicht gern hat wenn Chinesen als Böse dargestellt werden.
> Daher hat man den chinesischen Zauberer gegen eine Frau aus sonst wo getauscht.
> Eines von unzähligen Beispielen wie Filme so stark geändert wurden nur damit die Zensur nicht greift oder gar ganz verboten wird.


Und hast du da eine Quelle für, daß das DESWEGEN geändert wurde?


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2022)

Doctor Strange: Wie ist aus The Ancient One eine weiße Frau geworden?
					

Aus einem fernöstlichen Meister wird eine weiße Britin: Einer der Schreiber von "Doctor Strange" erklärt wie es zu der Entscheidung kam, die für Furore sorgt.




					www.pcgames.de
				




Pcgames hat selbst drüber berichtet









						Älteste
					

Falls du die Version von Avengers: Endgame suchst, siehe Älteste (Alternative Zeitlinie). Die Älteste war die Mentorin von Doctor Strange. Sie verstarb nach einem Sturz aus großer Höhe. Ihr Geburtsdatum ist 1316 bis 1317. Die Älteste ist die oberste Zauberin und leitet das Kamar-Taj. Sie hat...




					marvel-filme.fandom.com
				




Laut Marvel Wiki ist "Ancient One" in den Comics ein tibetanischer männlicher ältester
Aber Tibet zu erwähnen drüben bei den da kannste gleich harakiri  - ist weniger schmerzhaft 
In der USA wurde von whitewashing gesprochen aber dafür gleicht netflix die qouten ja wieder aus ^^


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (26. Januar 2022)

Erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir Fight Club mal wieder anschauen muss. Toller Film.


----------



## Strauchritter (26. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir Fight Club mal wieder anschauen muss. Toller Film.


Johannes, schau dir bei Gelegenheit Fight Club nochmal an, ist ein toller Film


----------



## MarcHammel (26. Januar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Erinnert mich daran, dass ich mir Fight Club mal wieder anschauen muss. Toller Film.


Solang du kein Wort darüber verlierst.


----------



## Phone (26. Januar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und hast du da eine Quelle für, daß das DESWEGEN geändert wurde?


Da sind viele Beispiele aufgelistet was gemacht oder extra für China geändert wird und uns dann vorgelegt wird, eben nur damit es auch in China läuft




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UlmIvfyVnxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2022)

Fight Club ist echt eine Perle. Zuerst verstörend. Nichts für Mainstream. Aber nach 2, 3, 4 mal ansehen. Ein Meilenstein (filmisch wie auch storytechnisch).


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2022)

Hui, die Schrift hat sogar Schatten ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2022)

Interessant: Der Buchautor von Fight Club findet die Zensur nicht sooo schlimm, weil das chinesische Ende jetzt näher an dem Ende im Buch ist ...
Außerdem handelt die Comic Fortsetzung tatsächlich von der Rehabilitation des Erzählers (der Ed Norton Charakter).









						China's censored Fight Club ending is actually closer to the book
					

The author of Fight Club says censorship is nothing new for his work, but the new Fight Club ending is actually more like his novel




					www.avclub.com


----------

